# Cholestyramine to lower thyroid hormone levels?



## Erinc (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone taken cholestyramine to lower your thyroid hormone levels? My doctor mentioned that today. any reason not to take that medicine? Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Erinc said:


> Has anyone taken cholestyramine to lower your thyroid hormone levels? My doctor mentioned that today. any reason not to take that medicine? Thanks


You got me on that one; that's a cholesterol lowering med.

http://www.rxlist.com/questran-drug.htm


----------



## Erinc (Jul 16, 2011)

My doctor gave me information on it. It's from Up To Date.

This is word for word

"Cholestyramine, given in a dose of 4 g four times daily with methimazole, lowers serum T4 and T3 concentrations more rapidly than methimazole alone, and may be useful adjunctive therapy in selected patients who require rapid amelioration of hyperthyroid symptoms."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Erinc said:


> My doctor gave me information on it. It's from Up To Date.
> 
> This is word for word
> 
> "Cholestyramine, given in a dose of 4 g four times daily with methimazole, lowers serum T4 and T3 concentrations more rapidly than methimazole alone, and may be useful adjunctive therapy in selected patients who require rapid amelioration of hyperthyroid symptoms."


Well; I'll be durned!! You learn something new every single day. Are you going to take it?

And joy, joy! I found info!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8435884

http://www.springerlink.com/content/1337u2051wh14741/

Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Erinc said:


> My doctor gave me information on it. It's from Up To Date.
> 
> This is word for word
> 
> "Cholestyramine, given in a dose of 4 g four times daily with methimazole, lowers serum T4 and T3 concentrations more rapidly than methimazole alone, and may be useful adjunctive therapy in selected patients who require rapid amelioration of hyperthyroid symptoms."


You know what? That is making me think that some patients who are on Statins and in particular this one, are going hypothyoid. What is your opinion? It sort of follows, wouldn't you think?


----------

